
Ships Told to Avoid Underwater Volcano ‘Kick ’em Jenny’ Due to Eruption Risk - pm24601
http://gcaptain.com/ships-told-to-avoid-underwater-volcano-kick-em-jenny-over-risk-of-eruption/
======
pm24601
This is the craziest thing :

"Kick ’em Jenny is considered most dangerous for ships and boats since it is
constantly releasing gases that can lower the density of the water, causing
vessels to sink even if when not erupting. For this reason, the alert level is
kept at a constant YELLOW, with a permanent 1.5km exclusion zone around the
summit of the volcano"

~~~
Grazester
I have crossed those waters many times from a kid to adult in boats of all
sizes. People were always weary of the water in the area not because of the
potential of a loss of bouncy to the boat but because of the choppiness that
just makes for an uncomfortable ride and sea sickness(to the uninitiated there
this was the volcano's doing). There is at times a strong ocean current that
runs between the islands there. I dont remember there being any major boating
incident in the area thankfully.

A few years ago there was an underwater expedition there a few years ago. They
discovered the largest mussel(Bathymodiolus boomerang) down there.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AojyOfbRe3Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AojyOfbRe3Q)

